# Two new fatties to try



## cinnamonkc (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, from the wonderful word of fatty invention, there are two more I need to add to the list.  The first 6 kinds I experimented with were all good, some better than others...but I now have to continue on with my fatty foray...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






May have to change my tag line to "On a quest for the perfect fatty"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Erain suggested the first one, a taco fatty.  

I'm thinking:
Mexican 5 cheese blend
Refried beans
Spanish rice
Olives
Tomato
A dash of hot sauce
Wrapped in spicy taco meat instead of sausage
(Topped with sour cream and guacamole once sliced.)

A Meatball sammy version:
Mozzarella
Spaghetti sauce
A little basil
Sauteed Garlic
Sauteed Mushrooms
Biscuit dough (Maybe)
Surrounded with my meatball mix instead of sausage

Or...instead of putting the biscuit dough inside, maybe wrap the biscuit dough around the fatty after smoking it and put in oven to cook the biscuit around the fatty.  

(Got that idea in chat the other night!  Thanks!!)  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll make them up this week and post pics ASAP.  

It's a fatty revolution!!!


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 23, 2008)

i'd be careful about putting dough in the fattie. it will expand and then you'll probably have a massive blowout. good luck w/ everything though!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 23, 2008)

We had one posted here about two weeks ago and it seemed to work fine.  I'll see if I can find the link and post it.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 23, 2008)

if you can find it cool. i'd be interested to see if it would work. might have a few ideas if it does


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 23, 2008)

Here's the original one Buck did with he biscuit dough inside the fatty and it turned out great!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...=fatty+biscuit


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 23, 2008)

thanx for the link. i think if i would have tried that with the two i made today, i would have had a blowout. they were a little thin, but worked out. now i know if i'm going to add biscuits, leave them a little thicker. good luck with everything and let us know how they turn out!


----------



## ron50 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sounds good Karen. I especially like the idea of the guacamole and sour cream, yum!

I wonder if there is a way to wrap it in biscuit dough on the outside? It would need to be almost done so the meat is cooked and the bark had developed. Then maybe wrap strips of biscuit dough on the outside, kinda like we do with bacon.

Yummm, the possibilities.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 24, 2008)

I think the fatty addiction has kicked in 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  They sound great and I'll be watching for that Qview


----------



## teeotee (Jun 24, 2008)

Cinnamon - I've been pondering how to do a mexican themed fatty. I do like your idea of the refried beans, rice etc and topped with guac and sour cream yummmmm. 
Although i'm wondering about trying to find some chorizo for the meat. I know we bought some by the lb from one of our local grocery stores but that was few years back. Haven't seen much of it since.

Since you do seem to be on a real fatty quest here's one i made a while back, trying to recreate my fav chilli's burger. It was 2lbs of ground chuck with chipotle peppers, blue cheese and bacon. It tasted good but i overcooked it just a little and had a touch too much chipotle. 
Will try and find the original post.
Found it :-). http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...e+cheese+fatty


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 25, 2008)

That looks great Tee.  Getting me thinking about adding chili, cheese and onions inside ground beef...Hmmmm

We have chorizo at all our grocery stores out here...look over where they have the breakfast sausage...you might be surprised.  Otherwise let me know and I'll freeze some and ship it out overnight.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm going to try it on the outside Ron, after I've smoked it almost to completion.  I'll take pics along the way.  I'm going to build them tonight and smoke them tomorrow.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 25, 2008)

That sounds great I gotta see this one


----------

